# Am I an SLE?



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

I was just looking at my profile and noticed it said I was an SLE. I don't remember putting that there and feel like I am trying to be something I am not. 

What am I?

*note, I don't know what an SLE is.


----------



## TheProphetLaLa (Aug 18, 2014)

It seems there is a glitch. You are not a _SLE_, you are a _SLED_. Congratulations. Just in time for our upcoming ice age.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

It also said that you were a female once. I don't believe any of this is real. Your account is being hacked.


----------



## tangosthenes (Oct 29, 2011)

Socionics - the16types.info - ESTp profile by Gulenko from SHS


----------



## Straystuff (May 23, 2014)

Not for nothing but you look like a super creepy Totoro to me.


----------



## Schweeeeks (Feb 12, 2013)

SLE = ESTp = ESTP if you believe Socionics and MBTI directly translate (which is the general consensus on this forum). So being ESTP means you are SLE.
For what it's worth, you seem like an SLE (from reading your posts, etc


----------



## westlose (Oct 9, 2014)

If you are ESTP in MBTI, you are also SLE in Socionics, don't worry.


----------



## Figure (Jun 22, 2011)

Yeah, agreed SLE = ESTP. Extraverts don't have to worry about the j/p switch. ESTP= ESTp = SLE = Se Ti

Se is definitely described in a different way in socionics than it is in MBTI, but I don't think I've ever seen an Se person here comment that they don't relate with it (minus, maybe, a bit too much emphasis on "power"). Se in socionics is more force, energetics, leader/initiator, volition, and sharpness, than scatterbrained hyperactivity, short attention span, prankstering like it is in MBTI. SLE are stereotyped in socionics as commanders of sorts who direct people and operations, sometimes rather cynically and insensitively (which gags me to write, but is true). In real life, some of the real ones I know are like that exactly (literally, in the military commanding tanks), and some are a lot more laid back. For those that don't fit the description exactly they still "command," just within the context of more everyday kinds of activities and not necessarily in as societally grandiose way as socionics muses. 

SLE itself just stands for Sensing Logical Extravert. The naming system just takes the first letter of the first two functions, then the third letter is whether the first/dominant function is I or E. It's pretty efficient and really could be used in MBTI for that matter.


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

Figure said:


> Yeah, agreed SLE = ESTP. Extraverts don't have to worry about the j/p switch. ESTP= ESTp = SLE = Se Ti
> 
> Se is definitely described in a different way in socionics than it is in MBTI, but I don't think I've ever seen an Se person here comment that they don't relate with it (minus, maybe, a bit too much emphasis on "power"). Se in socionics is more force, energetics, leader/initiator, volition, and sharpness, than scatterbrained hyperactivity, short attention span, prankstering like it is in MBTI. SLE are stereotyped in socionics as commanders of sorts who direct people and operations, sometimes rather cynically and insensitively (which gags me to write, but is true). In real life, some of the real ones I know are like that exactly (literally, in the military commanding tanks), and some are a lot more laid back. For those that don't fit the description exactly they still "command," just within the context of more everyday kinds of activities and not necessarily in as societally grandiose way as socionics muses.
> 
> SLE itself just stands for Sensing Logical Extravert. The naming system just takes the first letter of the first two functions (E is for Ethics instead of Feeling, L is for Logic instead of Thinking), then the third letter is whether the first/dominant function is I or E. It's pretty efficient and really could be used in MBTI for that matter.


It kind of sounds like MBTI ESTP combined with Enneagram 7w8 or 8w7


----------



## Figure (Jun 22, 2011)

TreeBob said:


> It kind of sounds like MBTI ESTP combined with Enneagram 7w8 or 8w7


That's accurate. There is a lot of 7 and 8 in socionics Se, which is where it becomes tricky when you have, say, an SLE type 6 (which in my experience are quite a few, especially CP) or a 3.

Socionics' founder, to my understanding, was not aware of the enneagram so that is a significant vacuum to keep in mind.


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

Figure said:


> That's accurate. There is a lot of 7 and 8 in socionics Se, which is where it becomes tricky when you have, say, an SLE type 6 (which in my experience are quite a few, especially CP) or a 3.
> 
> Socionics' founder, to my understanding, was not aware of the enneagram so that is a significant vacuum to keep in mind.


Well I am fairly confident that I am a 8w7 and not a 7w8. I flirted with the possibility of being a 7 at the beginning.


----------



## Figure (Jun 22, 2011)

TreeBob said:


> Well I am fairly confident that I am a 8w7 and not a 7w8. I flirted with the possibility of being a 7 at the beginning.


Have you ever seen this description? 

Socionics Types: SLE-ESTp

It's kind of an MBTI-socio hybrid, and IMO kind of 8-ish.


----------



## The_Wanderer (Jun 13, 2013)

Figure said:


> Yeah, agreed SLE = ESTP. Extraverts don't have to worry about the j/p switch. ESTP= ESTp = SLE = Se Ti.


That's true _most of the time_. Then you see the amount of ENFP's that test as EIE, and it's a somewhat disproportionate amount from what I've seen.

Personally, I don't see huge correlation between IEE and ENFP, but the problem doesn't lie with Socionics.


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

Figure said:


> Have you ever seen this description?
> 
> Socionics Types: SLE-ESTp
> 
> It's kind of an MBTI-socio hybrid, and IMO kind of 8-ish.


Either work is blocking it or it is down. Will need to check later I guess.


----------



## Figure (Jun 22, 2011)

The_Wanderer said:


> That's true _most of the time_. Then you see the amount of ENFP's that test as EIE, and it's a somewhat disproportionate amount from what I've seen.
> 
> Personally, I don't see huge correlation between IEE and ENFP, but the problem doesn't lie with Socionics.


Well, "test" is the problem there. Socionics tests in English are all but worthless. Your point is valid in the sense that in a study (I'd have to find the link), many socionists in Russia were asked to read MBTI descriptions and correlate them to socionics types - and more of them linked EIE to ENFP than they did to ENFJ. And by far and away IEI and EII/INFJ and INFP is the most debated confusion here in terms of translation (along with other Quasi-ID pairs). So it isn't universally clear cut, although just personally, I've never met anyone who didn't convert between the two cleanly. 

If ENFP and IEE are darts shot at the same reality, neither is a bullseye, and I think IEE is closer. If you gathered a bunch of confirmed IEE in a room and took note of how they think, I think you would notice a huge difference from a room full of confirmed ENFJ, and also which IEE belong in the ENFJ room. 





Treebob said:


> Either work is blocking it or it is down. Will need to check later I guess.


Sorry about that. Looks like the site is down. 

This one is also good if you like tons of detail, but the other one is easier to understand, breaks things down per function, and definitely worth trying again later.


----------



## Typhon (Nov 13, 2012)

The_Wanderer said:


> That's true _most of the time_. Then you see the amount of ENFP's that test as EIE, and it's a somewhat disproportionate amount from what I've seen.
> 
> Personally, I don't see huge correlation between IEE and ENFP, but the problem doesn't lie with Socionics.


I agree that the attempt to correlate to MBTI and socionics doesnt really work(if thats what you're saying, I may have misunderstood your post though). They are just two different systems, so while EIE in socionics will not be ENFP in MBTI most of the time, EIE can be ENFJ or INFJ in MBTI qiuet easily. 

MBTI meaures behavioral, not cognitive, introversion/extroversion, so if you type as an introvert in MBTI you can still be extroverted in socionics. An MBTI INFJ(for example) neednt automatically assume they are IEI.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Never saw anything to suggest otherwise, so.


----------



## The Exception (Oct 26, 2010)

westlose said:


> If you are ESTP in MBTI, you are also SLE in Socionics, don't worry.



Not always. 

But in this particular case, I think he's ESTP and SLE.


----------

